# What next?



## cosminelfloricel (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello! I own a 5d mkIII 24-70 L II 70-200 L 2.8 II and sigma 50mm 1.4. and also a 600 RX Speedlite
I shoot portaits and events mostly. I was wondering would be the next lens choice for me.

Thanks in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2013)

What for 200-400L or take 16-35L if you like zooms.


----------



## pedro (Mar 20, 2013)

Dim said:


> What for 200-400L or take 16-35L if you like zooms.



Events: get close. Or your photograph isn't good enough according to Robert Capa ;-) Therefore: 16-35. I'll be being one too these coming days...Can't wait.


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2013)

pedro said:


> Events: get close.



And be invisible. You're right.


----------



## minim2 (Mar 20, 2013)

pedro said:


> Events: get close. Or your photograph isn't good enough according to Robert Capa ;-) Therefore: 16-35. I'll be being one too these coming days...Can't wait.


well... he died after stepping onto landmine.. guess that was too close ;-)


----------



## mustafa (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait for 14-24mm. Then decide.


----------



## ksuweh (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait for both the 200-400 f/4 & the 14-24 f/2.8

Also buy a second 5DIII, you always need a backup camera body.


----------



## cosminelfloricel (Mar 20, 2013)

mustafa said:


> Wait for 14-24mm. Then decide.



Yeah, that sounds the most tempting... but how long must we wait? :


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

More speedlites and an ultra wide.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 20, 2013)

cosminelfloricel said:


> Hello! I own a 5d mkIII 24-70 L II 70-200 L 2.8 II and sigma 50mm 1.4. and also a 600 RX Speedlite
> I shoot portaits and events mostly. I was wondering would be the next lens choice for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...



1. What is the problem with your current lenses? 
2. What is your expectation for up coming purchase lens?

If you not sure, then don't buy anymore lenses. PERIOD.


----------



## cosminelfloricel (Mar 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> cosminelfloricel said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I own a 5d mkIII 24-70 L II 70-200 L 2.8 II and sigma 50mm 1.4. and also a 600 RX Speedlite
> ...



No problem with the current lenses, i was just thinking that maybe getting a new focal length will add some new "compositional opportunities"


----------



## SwissBear (Mar 20, 2013)

ask your archive for preferred focal lengths&apertures.
Are you happy with the DOF your lenses offer?

Portrait works calls (in my eyes) also for a 85mm prime.

I shoot events mostly with the 24-105 because i don't have yet a second body...


----------



## coryparris (Mar 20, 2013)

It depends on how you see and what you want your results to look like. I normally shoot weddings, events and portraits with two bodies with a 24 on one and a 50 or 85 on the other. For the portraits, I also use a 135 f2. However, when it is time for dancing, I pull out the 16-35 to use with a pair of flashes to get cool shots. 

My website if you want to check out the source: http://coryparris.com


----------



## cosminelfloricel (Mar 20, 2013)

coryparris said:


> It depends on how you see and what you want your results to look like. I normally shoot weddings, events and portraits with two bodies with a 24 on one and a 50 or 85 on the other. For the portraits, I also use a 135 f2. However, when it is time for dancing, I pull out the 16-35 to use with a pair of flashes to get cool shots.
> 
> My website if you want to check out the source: http://coryparris.com



Very nice pictures, and thank for the advice. I have one more question for you and for those who shoot primes. Do you shoot at open apertures like f2 or f 1.8 cosidering the DOF. I mean my zooms are great, but some times an extra f stop would be usefull to lower ISO. Thanks and once again, very nice pictures!


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 20, 2013)

cosminelfloricel said:


> Very nice pictures, and thank for the advice. I have one more question for you and for those who shoot primes. Do you shoot at open apertures like f2 or f 1.8 cosidering the DOF. I mean my zooms are great, but some times an extra f stop would be usefull to lower ISO. Thanks and once again, very nice pictures!



That depends on the subject. Much more likely to take advantage of thinner DOF when there is a single subject or when the subject is close to a busy background. The fast primes will give you the option of a thin DOF look and trading DOF for ISO and shutter speed. It is a different type of flexibility than the focal length flexibility of a zoom.


----------



## rockaw (Mar 20, 2013)

I recommend a full set of Canon Cinema EOS lenses and the new 200-400L. Also new pants since your current pair have holes burned in the pockets.


----------



## coryparris (Mar 20, 2013)

cosminelfloricel said:


> coryparris said:
> 
> 
> > It depends on how you see and what you want your results to look like. I normally shoot weddings, events and portraits with two bodies with a 24 on one and a 50 or 85 on the other. For the portraits, I also use a 135 f2. However, when it is time for dancing, I pull out the 16-35 to use with a pair of flashes to get cool shots.
> ...



I usually shoot in the f1.8 to 2.0 range with occasional forays down to 1.4. f2.8 is stopped down for me. 

I also shot a wedding this year that was 1/60 at f1.8 at ISO 10,000, so the extra stop or two of light is definitely nice at times.


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2013)

*cosminelfloricel*, don't buy anything. Just wait. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

cosminelfloricel said:


> Hello! I own a 5d mkIII 24-70 L II 70-200 L 2.8 II and sigma 50mm 1.4. and also a 600 RX Speedlite
> I shoot portaits and events mostly. I was wondering would be the next lens choice for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


EF 16-35 f/2.8 L II or Sigma 35 f/1.4


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2013)

EF 16-35 f/2.8 L II or wait for 14-24mm


----------

